# NYC info? squats waystations?



## farmer john (Feb 18, 2011)

wasnt quite sure where to post this so i figured iyd psot it here and there

Hey everybody 
Iâ€™m going to be heading to state college PA (few blocks from pennstate) June 10th from detroit from there iyl be heading out New York.

Looking to meet up with someone from NYC show me a good place to crash for about a week. I travel light and am comfortable living outta my pack just need a good spot to crash or directions to a good place to squat

I looked for the way stations project but it appears to be gone if you wanta do it direct Iâ€™m great with a wrench, hammer, needle and thread killer in the kitchen and will throw you some $$ (Iâ€™m 19 clean (when Iâ€™m not covered in dust from a cn boxcar ) no warrants or drugs and love to have a good time

I also plan on heading down the coast to Virginia Beach after New York if that interests you hit me up 
Thanks for the help sorry if its the wrong section 

Farmer john


----------

